# Removing Hair Algae from moss



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Algaefix will take care of any spirogyra. Remove any crustaceans (shrimp, crayfish, crabs) before dosing.


----------



## Little Soprano (Mar 13, 2014)

Will the tank be safe for shrimp after the algaefix has run its course?


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

After a several water changes and running some carbon in your filter, the tank should be safe for shrimp. Alternatively, you can treat the moss in a separate container.


----------



## Little Soprano (Mar 13, 2014)

Lol I'll probably do a full tank treatment then. Most of the moss is in my substrate, would be a mess trying to get it all out lol.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Algaefix works. But it'll just come back. I've tried it. Now I just use a toothbrush and tangle it up and remove what I can. Usually once a week.


----------



## Little Soprano (Mar 13, 2014)

Subtletanks91 said:


> Algaefix works. But it'll just come back. I've tried it. Now I just use a toothbrush and tangle it up and remove what I can. Usually once a week.


Ugh rats lol. I've never had anything other then Diatoms in this tank. I was hoping if I got rid of it and with ammonia levels back down to 0, it wouldn't come back.


----------



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

Subtletanks91 said:


> Algaefix works. But it'll just come back. I've tried it. Now I just use a toothbrush and tangle it up and remove what I can. Usually once a week.


I agree. Use a toothbrush and twirl it like Spaghetti.


----------



## Little Soprano (Mar 13, 2014)

dcutl002 said:


> I agree. Use a toothbrush and twirl it like Spaghetti.


Thats what I've been doing for the most part. Incredibly frustrating lol. Is there anyway to really get rid of it permanently? Especially since I'm 99% sure it was from the ammonia spike lol? My ammonia is at 0 ppm. I was thinking of maybe picking up a handful of Amanos, but I don't know how friendly they are to Tigers.

I cut back lighting to 6 hours vs the 7, and have done some pretty large water changes over the last few days on top of it. I know my CAE eats the stuff, but I think my tank is far too small for him. Even if just temporary. (he's a tad over 6 inches long).


----------



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

Little Soprano said:


> Thats what I've been doing for the most part. Incredibly frustrating lol. Is there anyway to really get rid of it permanently? Especially since I'm 99% sure it was from the ammonia spike lol? My ammonia is at 0 ppm. I was thinking of maybe picking up a handful of Amanos, but I don't know how friendly they are to Tigers.
> 
> I cut back lighting to 6 hours vs the 7, and have done some pretty large water changes over the last few days on top of it. I know my CAE eats the stuff, but I think my tank is far too small for him. Even if just temporary. (he's a tad over 6 inches long).


That CAE will eat your fish when he gets bigger. What you need is a SAE (Siamese Algae Eater). SAEs ARE HARD TO FIND! I have had success with Otocincluses and Flying Fox Fish. 

FAIR WARNING: Flying Foxes can achieve 5-6 inches in length, but they do eat algae.


----------



## Little Soprano (Mar 13, 2014)

dcutl002 said:


> That CAE will eat your fish when he gets bigger. What you need is a SAE (Siamese Algae Eater). SAEs ARE HARD TO FIND! I have had success with Otocincluses and Flying Fox Fish.
> 
> FAIR WARNING: Flying Foxes can achieve 5-6 inches in length, but they do eat algae.


He's almost 3 years old now, I'm not too worried about him. He's gotten so fat lately with the algae in my 40 gal lol. If he becomes a problem he will be removed, but he's never touched a soul. I've gotten rather lucky with him :hihi: And he's as personable as a cichlid.


----------



## Little Soprano (Mar 13, 2014)

Here's some pictures of it. I hacked most of my moss back as I figure it should just go grow back, and was getting pretty insane anyway, but how far could I hack it back and expect it to still live?





































Sorry for the cloudy water, just put in new driftwood and did a water change, along with the fact my Purigen is still recharging.


----------



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

I bought some Flying Foxes from Animal Jungle in Virginia Beach and I have actually seen them eat hair algae! I read mixed reviews from people on this forum, but mine definitely eat hair algae. The Otos eat all the rest of the algae. My Otos are so fat from eating they look like Santa Claus.

You may also try Cherry Barbs, Mollies, or American Flag Fish. Personally, I do not have any of these but others swear by them.


----------



## Little Soprano (Mar 13, 2014)

dcutl002 said:


> I bought some Flying Foxes from Animal Jungle in Virginia Beach and I have actually seen them eat hair algae! I read mixed reviews from people on this forum, but mine definitely eat hair algae. The Otos eat all the rest of the algae. My Otos are so fat from eating they look like Santa Claus


lol I've meaning to find some flying foxes, but I know my CAE can get territorial and well, he's an old timer. He is notoriously good at eating it though. Thats his favorite and staghorn. The Rainbow Shark takes care of the dust on the glass. 

I do want to find some Otos for my 10 gal eventually.


----------



## Little Soprano (Mar 13, 2014)

I could try barbs or similar, but I wouldn't have a place for them after the algae is gone. This is, when the current neons finally can go back to the 40 gal, supposed to be a Tiger shrimp tank. I doubt they'd really mind the algae tbh, but I'd prefer not to have it. Thats why I was thinking maybe Amanos, but I don't know how aggressive they are. I know my Macro wanted nothing to do with other shrimp.


----------



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

Well, Otos do a good job and they are peaceful. My Flying Foxes are about 5 inches in length and so far (fingers crossed) they are peaceful.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

If you have the lights on a timer, try putting a break in the middle of the lights on time period. One-two hrs of it. Algae in general but that type especially needs prolonged 
hrs of light to grow well as it stores no energy like plants can.
I konw that 6 doesn't seem like "prolonged" but it's established now and would need
a drastis reduction in hrs to kill it completely. If it was not there before then I am skeptical of it coming back if killed by meds. But I would use lots of Water changes and carbon before putting back the shrimp after meds. And never use any copper based med in a shrimp tank. I also think I would combine Purigen and carbon after the med.


----------



## Little Soprano (Mar 13, 2014)

Raymond S. said:


> If you have the lights on a timer, try putting a break in the middle of the lights on time period. One-two hrs of it. Algae in general but that type especially needs prolonged
> hrs of light to grow well as it stores no energy like plants can.
> I konw that 6 doesn't seem like "prolonged" but it's established now and would need
> a drastis reduction in hrs to kill it completely. If it was not there before then I am skeptical of it coming back if killed by meds. But I would use lots of Water changes and carbon before putting back the shrimp after meds. And never use any copper based med in a shrimp tank. I also think I would combine Purigen and carbon after the med.


If my pond book is correct algaefix doesn't contain copper.... I don't think anyway. I'll definitely try putting a break in the lights. I have had NO algae issues in this tank aside from normal diatoms, thats why I'm hoping if I can completely wipe it out, I won't have to deal with it anymore. Normally it just gets 7 hours daily with minimal fert dosing, and then a 50% water change every week. The algae appeared when I was away. 

Do you think a blackout could work? The moss and the Anubias, I would think, could survive one couldn't they?


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

I would do a blackout rather than use any med. I only use meds when absolutely necessary. A blackout will only be effective if you truely do black it out. Like use a garbage bag over the tank to keep out any light. I had BGA(I think every tank I've started has had this and most just went away when the plants got growing better)
in one of my tanks which was actually bad and would not go away so I did a blackout on that tank first but it came back because I had not "fixed" what was causing it first.
But the blackout was for 5 days and seemed to work. It just came back after a few days. You have already cleaned up the ammonia so I don't think it likely to happen in this case. There is a small bay in the side of a river near my house. In the spring it gets full of this algae because it is shallow and has very little current. But it goes away in the fall due to lower hrs of light. I did notice that when my tank was full of plants which blocked the current, this algae started in that tank. It went away after I removed some of the plants to help it have more current. Then Cladaphora took over.
That is a kind of algae which is often mistaken for hair algae but is coarse and a darker green. But this in because I use high light in this tank and don't have CO2(only Excel).


----------

